# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  CKD product's - Chế tạo mẫu với máy in 3D (3D Printer)

## CKD

Để gớp phần làm náo nhiệt thêm diễn đàn. Mình xin giới thiệu vài sản phẩm mình thực hiện với máy in 3D. Làm tới đâu thì show tới đó.

Chi tiết máy:

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, GOHOME, hung1706, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, secondhand

----------


## CKD

Tạo mẫu công nghiệp với máy in 3D.

In mẫu để check nên in với bước in lớn để tiết kiệm thời gian -> xấu tệ





Mẫu thiết kế.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Ga con, lacute84, Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen, sieunhim, solero

----------


## solero

Đợt này máy in 3D lên ngôi vậy ta? Người người show hàng, nhà nhà show hàng.

----------


## CKD

Cái miếng phía trên, lắp vào thanh nhôm thế này

----------


## CKD

> Đợt này máy in 3D lên ngôi vậy ta? Người người show hàng, nhà nhà show hàng.


Bị ép giá quá, nên không chơi kim loại được. Chuyển qua chơi với nhựa để giảm giá thành.
Với lại tạo điều kiện cho thiết kế rất phong phú & sáng tạo.

----------


## sieunhim

Đầu năm cv đang rảnh  + đợt trước làm máy dư ít nhôm 40x40 + mấy bộ motor, cũng tính mò con in 3d để rảnh rỗi in mấy món linh tinh + ít mẫu để khách xem cho tiện. Các bác làm máy rồi list giúp em những link kiện cho nó với.

----------


## CKD

> Đầu năm cv đang rảnh  + đợt trước làm máy dư ít nhôm 40x40 + mấy bộ motor, cũng tính mò con in 3d để rảnh rỗi in mấy món linh tinh + ít mẫu để khách xem cho tiện. Các bác làm máy rồi list giúp em những link kiện cho nó với.


Mình cũng đang list nè.
Mấy cái mẫu của mình là in trên máy có sẵn, của đứa bạn. Bên trong nó có cái gì, cần cái gì, mua ở đâu v.v... đều phải tìm hết. Cũng định gom đồ quất 1 con cho nó chủ động.

----------

sieunhim

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật thêm tình hình.


Bắt đầu giai đoạn nhân bản  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## huanpt

> Mình cũng đang list nè.
> Mấy cái mẫu của mình là in trên máy có sẵn, của đứa bạn. Bên trong nó có cái gì, cần cái gì, mua ở đâu v.v... đều phải tìm hết. Cũng định gom đồ quất 1 con cho nó chủ động.


Thiệt hại trừ phần cơ khí là bi nhiu nhỉ? Tính làm 1 cái khè thằng con trai.

----------


## CKD

Sơ sơ khoảng 2tr đó a. Mới list sơ hà, chưa có tậu nên mới ước lượng tới đó.

----------


## sieunhim

Bác CKD tiên phong mò đi. Em coi mấy cái shop linh kiện 3d thấy loạn quá, chưa dám mò vào luôn  :Smile: . hình như khu thủ đức có 1 shop, bữa nào ghé coi thử xem sao

----------


## parrislouis

Good job, keep it up. If you want to 3D print all of your ideas, You will need to start with a hefty supply of plastic filament. Todays we use thermoplastics for 3D printing because of its heat-sensitive polymers. If you want to know more about 3D printing filaments, you can click 3dinsider.com/3d-printing-filaments/.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Tiếp tục chủ đề với mẫu in 3D
Mẫu này nhìn đơn giản nhưng để in được thì không đơn giản.




Để được như thế thì phải làm thế này

----------


## hung1706

Anh in ngang xem sao nhé  :Big Grin: .

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## CKD

Lâu nay bỏ bê cái máy in 3D, sợ nó rỉ sét nên phải vọc vạch gì đó với nó.
In thử vài cái lọ hoa xem sao.






Nếu xử lý lại với dầu bóng hoặc ATM A10 thì có thể chứa nước được.
Không biết có loại keo bóng nào thân thiện với con người không? Mình định thử làm cốc uống nước.

Sản phẩm in trên máy Delta AnyCubic kích thước ©180x200, chất liệu PLA

----------

Gamo, kametoco

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bề mặt sản phầm trên ảnh đã xử lý chưa a. Nếu chưa thì bề mặt in quá đẹp, anh in một layer bao nhiêu ạ ?

----------


## CKD

> Bề mặt sản phầm trên ảnh đã xử lý chưa a. Nếu chưa thì bề mặt in quá đẹp, anh in một layer bao nhiêu ạ ?


Bề mặt nguyên bản, nếu xịt sơn bóng thì nhìn bóng hơn chứ không mịn hơn. Muốn mịn thì phải đánh nhám hoặc xử lý hóa chất.

Mấy cái mẫu này layout khoảng 0.2-0.3

----------


## CKD

Mẫu các kiểu  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Tiểu đội thú cưng. Có chắc năng gá đở điện thoại luôn.


Móc khóa á? Có luôn móc khóa xương cá  :Smile:

----------

Fusionvie, kametoco, QuyND

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Wá đẹp. E đặt hàng a làm nha. Hehe

----------


## CKD

> Wá đẹp. E đặt hàng a làm nha. Hehe


Bạn muốn làm gì, mình xem làm được thì báo chi phí  :Smile: 
Về mẫu in 3D thì dù là FDM hay UV thì đều quy thành khối lượng hết.
Tất nhiên để có giá tốt thì phải tùy độ khó của mẫu cũng như độ cứng (độ dày).

Nhưng mà thời gian in hơi bị lâu nhe  :Smile:

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Hi. e tính in mấy cái đế pin máy cầm tay mà sử dụng acqui. Chứ xài pin lion tốn kém wá. Mà máy e thì cùi, dùng lion theo vỏ pin cũ amlpe ko cao, chi phí lại cao thành ra hiệu quả wá thấp. In cái vỏ pin có thể bỏ vừa acqui 5ah, thì xài mệt nghỉ.hehe. Lúc bắn mái tôn e toàn dùng máy pin vì sợ chết. Mà cứ phải tha theo cái acqui có sợi dây lòng thòng cũng nản. Nếu được thì nhờ a in ah.hi

----------


## CKD

Cái khó cho những nhu cầu kiểu này là "thiết kế mẫu 3D"
Chứ chi phí cho mẫu in thì chẵng bao nhiêu nếu làm mỏng  :Smile: 

Nên nếu bạn có mẫu 3D thì cứ gửi, mình check in được là có ngay chi phí. Còn chưa có mẫu mà muốn thiết kế thì chí ít phải có bản vẽ 2D các vị trí lắp quan trọng thì mới thiết kế và dùng được.

----------

duc.chu

----------


## tinnghianguyen

Vâng. hôm nào thong thả, e sẽ ngồi vẽ 2d. Chứ nói ko mà ko có bản vẽ, chẳng ai hiểu được. Cám ơn a đã quan tâm. E ở xa wá, muốn ghé học hỏi cũng khó.hehe

----------


## CKD

2 con giun nó đeo cái bình  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Giun đâu bác ? em thấy 2 con rồng nó lộn lên lộn xuống đấy chứ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CKD

Cánh quạt đê các bác ơi!

----------

khoa.address

----------


## CKD

Update cái vi déo  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos

----------


## hung1706

Layer hơi dày thì phải. Em cho in layer 0.12-0.15 thôi à  :Big Grin:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## CKD

> Layer hơi dày thì phải. Em cho in layer 0.12-0.15 thôi à


Hì!
Mình thường in 0.3 hoặc hơn (trên máy khác) cho nó nhanh + cứng.

Thường là in để xem thử, nên cũng không cần quá bóng láng. Cái nào cần mịn thì chỉ 0.1  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Moto mount
#1

#2

#3 -> Kết quả  :Smile:

----------

